# unexpected results on a linux partition



## doughy (Feb 6, 2019)

I just moved from Linux back to FreeBSD again.  I have two drives on this computer (one for BSD and one with an ext4 filesystem).  The ext4 partition I mounted using the fuse.ko module and ext4fuse command.  This works but I get some strange activity when I try to work on that filesystem such as:

```
prompt# echo "test" > file1
su: file1: Is a directory
```

I don't have write permissions either, I'm guessing because when I try to save a file I started with a text editor it says read-only filesystem.


----------



## doughy (Feb 6, 2019)

I solved this.


----------



## scottro (Feb 6, 2019)

How did you solve it?  Ya never know when someone with the same problem will google, find this thread, and when they see you fixed it with no explanation of how, think bad thoughts about you.


----------



## doughy (Feb 6, 2019)

I used `mount -t ext2fs /dev/ada1p1 /home/sourcery` instead of ext4fuse and viola!


----------

